# Are mice prone to diabetes?



## TigerGryphon (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello, I'm knew to mice and was wondering if mice are prone to diabetes. Because, I once had a Dwarf hamster that died from diabetes. This was about 4 years ago, so nobody had that information available at that time. It was very sad for me and i don't want to go through that again. So could somebody please tell me, and also tell me about any other diseases that mice are prone to.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

It depends on the line


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

red/fawn that are genetically obese are but other than that no.Respiratory illness is the most common and difficult issue encountered.


----------

